# From the Ashes: Rebuilding a Blow Mold for use as a Mask



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Around Christmas I ordered an Empire pumpkin blow mold that looked like this new:










However when it arrived, it looked like this:










Needless to say, I was as crushed as my pumpkin. Well I got my money back, but with a little motivation from my fiance I decided to try and save the beast.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

So I took all the chips and pieced it together, piece by piece and after a few days I had reformed it.










Next was turning it into a mask

I cut out the mouth, and a 9" diameter hole in the back/bottom and tried it on


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally, months later, I've started to get back to work. First comes the primer


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Forward thinking on your part, nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice save on the blow mold. Even though I am sure it was time consuming and tedious...well worth the end result. I am guessing they refunded your money but told you to keep the smashed piece? Very nice...so...basically you got it for free?....that is awesome....


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This will be a fun project to follow. Nice job fixing the blow mold!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

thanks! Yeah I got a total refund, so basically it was free for me, and since I fixed it up at work, I got "paid" to do it. I'm going to see if I can get some time over the next couple days to work on the paint job.

Oh and this is my muse


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite picture is the one of you taking a picture of yourself with that supersized jack-o on your head

Nice recovery of some major damage!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You did a really good job getting it put back together. You can't tell at all by the pics that it had any major damage. Looking forward to seeing it all done.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Not happy with this picture I'll try another one tomorrow. I plan on doing the "whites" black and the nose black


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's the better pic, still playing with this camera.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The coloring is much better now than the original - less garish and more natural.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

And now the eyes are painted. Next up the stem. And thanks for all the comments!


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

The paint job is complete, next I think I'm going to work on the padding in the head so it will turn with my head and not shift.


----------

